# software-ziehen.de , 99downloads.de



## spacereiner (24 Januar 2009)

Gerade gefinden.Kennt das schon jemand?
http://software-ziehen.d*/startseite.html

Impressum





> Belleros Premium Media Limited
> 
> Sperberhorst 6a
> 22459 Hamburg
> ...



Noch nie was von der Dame gehört

_[Namen entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## katzenjens (24 Januar 2009)

*AW: software-ziehen.de*

Da wollen wohl welche auf den opendownload-Zug aufspringen.
Ist nur eine Frage der Zeit bis die ersten "Patienten" hier aufschlagen 

Die Namen der Anbieter dürfen hier nicht offen gesagt werden, aber ein Blick auf www.denic.de verrät es dass entweder Neulinge im Geschäft oder neue Strohmänner.... öhm Frauen eingesetzt werden.

Für Google:
sofort-ziehen.de
Belleros Premium Media
99downloads.de

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## spacereiner (24 Januar 2009)

*AW: software-ziehen.de*



> Auf 99downloads.de finden Sie 99 der aktuellsten Downloads gängiger Internet Freeware. Nach der Anmeldung zu unserem Service steht Ihnen der direkte und indirekte Download der gewünschten Software zur Verfügung.


Wer ist denn so blöd und zahlt für Freeware?


> . Bei vielen Angeboten verlinken wir Sie direkt auf die Seite des Herstellers


Das kann Google auch,sogar kostenlos

Leute,Augen auf


----------



## Captain Picard (25 Januar 2009)

*AW: software-ziehen.de*



spacereiner schrieb:


> Gerade gefinden.Kennt das schon jemand?
> http://software-ziehen.d*/startseite.html


wo gefunden?  Suche nach der Seite  ergibt z.Z zwei Treffer: Dieser Thread und 
eine Schaltung bei web.de die auf diesen Link  führt
[noparse]http://software-ziehen.de/?pid=48[/noparse] 
die den IE 7 für 


> Durch Drücken des Buttons "Jetzt Anmelden"
> entstehen Ihnen Kosten von 60 Euro inkl. Mehrwertsteuer
> pro Jahr (12 Monate zu je 5 Euro), zahlbar im Voraus.


anbietet. 

web.de "überascht" gleich mit noch einem  Nutzlosangebot  für IE7 [noparse]Download-Sofort.net/Inet-Explorer[/noparse] 
und das ist  die zum Erbrechen bekannte opendownload Seite  

Nachdem Google  ausgereizt ist verlegt man sich auf web.de 
Das eigentlich skandalöse ist, dass web.de diese Seiten als "Sponsored Links"
unerfahrenen  Usern  unterjubelt. 

Die Userschelte 


> Wer ist denn so blöd und zahlt für Freeware?


ist daher völlig unangebracht. Die Zielgruppen sind Anfänger und unerfahrene User,
 die sich nicht vorstellen können, auf   offiziellen web.de Seiten mit fragwürdigen Diensten
konfrontiert zu werden.


----------



## wahlhesse (25 Januar 2009)

*AW: software-ziehen.de*

Da sollte man web.de bzw. gmx umgehend Bescheid geben.
Je mehr Internetnutzer dieses machen umso besser.
Auch der Planet49-Dreck bei denen bürgt nicht gerade für Seriösität. :kotz:

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Captain Picard (25 Januar 2009)

*AW: software-ziehen.de*

Für die Adresse "Sperberhorst 6a  Hamburg " findet  sich ein ganze Reihe von Unternehmen von Altpapierverwertungsgesellschaft über Immobilienmakler bis Tierartpraxis 
"Sperberhorst 6a" Hamburg - Google-Suche

so dass es sich um ein größeres Gebäude handeln dürfte, bei dem vermutlich  das übliche 
Einraumbriefkastenbüro  angemietet wurde.

die HP des Unternehmens:  belleros.de mit der üblichen virtuellen Registrierung in UK 


> Belleros Premium Media Limited, 69 Great Hampton Street,
> UK B18 6 EW Birmingham, registered in england and wales,



weitere Domains  downloadservice24.de verlinkt auf die o.g. Seite 


> Name: Belleros Premium Media Limited
> Address: Sperberhorst 6a
> Pcode: 22459



ansonsten ist außer einer Warnung in einem  anderen Verbraucherforum bisher 
( noch) nichts über den Laden bekannt


----------



## Acronis (25 Januar 2009)

*AW: software-ziehen.de*

Ich wollte mir gerade den VLC Player laden,da kam auch der Link zu der Seite.Ist gleich der zweite von oben bei Google


----------



## Captain Picard (25 Januar 2009)

*AW: software-ziehen.de*

Jep,
opendownload ( gelb hinterlegt) und dieser Schund geben sich ein bezahltes Anzeigenstelldichein:


> 1.  * Anzeigen*
> VLC Player Download
> Jetzt einfach und sicher VLC Player
> auf den PC laden !
> Software-Ziehen.de/VLCplayer





> VLC media player 0.9.8a *Anzeige*
> VLC-Player.my-downloads.info      Download der neuesten Version von VLC media player. Schnell & sicher!


Die rote Markierung stammt nicht von Google ( pecunia non olet)


----------



## varuna (26 Januar 2009)

*AW: software-ziehen.de*



wahlhesse schrieb:


> Da sollte man web.de bzw. gmx umgehend Bescheid geben. Je mehr Internetnutzer dieses machen umso besser.



Du willst mir doch nicht erzählen, dass web.de und gmx.de nicht Bescheid wissen... Denen ist das egal. Die "werben" für diese Seiten, weil sie Kohle dafür bekommen, nur das interessiert die....

Des Weiteren bieten web und gmx teilweise sogar Sondergratis-Testangebote für sogenannte Nutzlosanbieter an. Selbstverständlich verlängern sich diese Testangebote kostenpflichtig, wenn nicht gekündigt/widerrufen wird... 

LG Varuna


----------



## GilbertA (24 Februar 2009)

*99downloads.de*

Hi,
ich habe mich für ein Programm bei 99downloads.de angemeldet es stand da das es kostenlos wäre.... man musste sich nur anmelden hab ich dann auch gemacht:wall::wall::wall: 
Dann habe ich erst später gesehen das da rechts steht 96euro je monat....
da hab ich zwar nich sofort Panik bekommen aber war schon etwas nervös......weil ich erst 13 bin. In diesem Forum habe ich nichts von dieser Seite gesehen und wollte das mal so Ansprechen und fragen wie das so weiter verläuft...
Ich habe denen eine E-Mail geschrieben in der steht das ich Minderjährig bin , aber da kam nur irgendein Firlefanz zurück pls helft mir :cry::cry:


----------



## webwatcher (24 Februar 2009)

*AW: 99downloads.de*



GilbertA schrieb:


> In diesem Forum habe ich nichts von dieser Seite gesehen und wollte das mal so Ansprechen und fragen wie das so weiter verläuft...


Wie bei allen andern pseudokostenlos Nutzloseiten, die hier seit über drei Jahren besprochen werden.

Ist laut Impressum  eine  Variante dieser Seite, die wohl aufgegeben wurde. 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/56183-software-ziehen-de.html#post265209


> Name: Belleros Premium Media Limited
> Address: Sperberhorst 6a
> Pcode: 22459
> City: Hamburg


Infos findest du unter den Links oben auf der Seite ( es ist ziemlich egal um welche 
Nutzlosseiten/betreiber es sich handelt )


----------



## varuna (27 Februar 2009)

*AW: software-ziehen.de , 99downloads.de*

Hallo!

Wenn Du noch minderjährig und noch dazu erst 13 bist, bist Du nicht geschäftsfähig! Im Normalfall können die Dir gar nichts. Die wolllen Dich nur einschüchtern... Was für [ edit] !


----------



## MichiB (5 März 2009)

*AW: software-ziehen.de , 99downloads.de*

Mich hat es auch erwischt. Ziemlich miese Sache. Wollte nur schnell den neunen Adobe Flash Player runterladen. Sah ziemlich original aus. (Siehe Fotos in diesem Artikel: http://www.enjoyshopping.de/Warnung-vor-99downloads.de-511.html) Ich frage mich nur, wieso die Firmen denen die Logos gehören nichts dagegen tun. 60 Euro soll ich bezahlen. Ich könnte heulen. Für mich ist das super viel Geld. Sie schreiben, dass ich besser zahlen soll, um weiteren Ärger zu vermeiden.


----------



## RicoBase (7 März 2009)

*AW: software-ziehen.de , 99downloads.de*

Ja, Ja, die Leute von 99downloads.de sind meine gaaaanz besonderen Freunde.

[ Rest ungeniessbar ]


----------



## bagge93 (8 März 2009)

*99downloads.de*

Hi,

also ich bin auch auf so eine Abogeschichte reingefallen, hab ich dabei allerdings etwas dümmer verhalten als man von einem normal denkenden Menschen erwarten sollte. Sprich, ich wollte ein Video auf meinem PC zum laufen kriegen, such nach einem DivX Download, lande irgendwie auf der Seite 99downloads.de und da ich schon ganzschön in Rage war, da ich mein Video nicht zum laufen bekommen hab wähle ich den schnellsten weg auf dieser Seite: Schnell anmelden ohne etwas durchzulesen (wird bestimmt eine Seite wie chip.de o.Ä. sein, ist ja seriös aufgebaut) und das ganze noch unter richtigen Adressdaten da das ja mit einer paar Klicks geht wenn man diese in Opera vorgespeichert hat. Problem dabei: Ich bin 15, habe allerdings ein Alter über 18 angegeben was (zumindest laut 99downloads.de eine Vertragsfälschung ist; habe ich in verschiedenen Threads gelesen). Nun, gestern kam jedoch der Brief von denen, da die E-Mail vermutlich im Spamordner gelandet ist und ich diesen ohne Durchgucken regelmäßig lösche. Die Forderung: 60 Euro für ein Abo über 12 Monate, oder genaugenommen für die Verlinkung auf die Herstellerseite einer Freeware.
Also nochmal zusammengefasst: Ich hab die AGBs akzeptiert, die haben meine Daten, ich bin 15 und habe mich als volljährig angemeldet.
Die genaue Seite, auf der ich mich angemeldet hab: [noparse] DivX Player 7.0 - Download über 99Downloads.de - Serviceportal [/noparse]

Könnt ihr mir da irgendwie helfen?

Danke im voraus.

PS: Falls dieser Thread im falschen Forum gelandet ist oder falls es schon einen Thread zu 99downloads.de gibt (in der SuFu hab ich nichts gefunden) bitte ich um Entschuldigung, Löschung und Hinweis auf der Thread. Danke.


----------



## bagge93 (8 März 2009)

*AW: 99downloads.de*

Ergänzung zu meinem Beitrag 99downloads.de (vermutlich noch direkt hierdrüber) :
Im Brief steht, meine Anmeldung erfolgte am 10.02.2009. War die Seite zu diesem Zeitpunkt schon umgestellt (sprich mehr Hinweise auf die Kosten) ?


----------



## Antiscammer (8 März 2009)

*AW: software-ziehen.de , 99downloads.de*

Dein Fall unterscheidet sich ganz offensichtlich nicht von den vielen anderen Fällen, die allein in diesem Thread schon auf vielen Seiten behandelt wurden.
Alles, was man wissen muss, findet sich in den oben auf dieser Seite blau verlinkten Grundsatzartikeln.

Nur soviel:
Gemäß einschlägiger Rechtsprechung kommt bei Webseiten-Angeboten mit verschleierter Preisauszeichnung kein wirksamer Vertrag zustande.

Wer sich auf so einer Seite unter falschen Daten anmeldet, macht sich nicht strafbar, weil er nicht davon ausgehen musste, sich auf einer kostenpflichtigen Seite anzumelden. Daher liegt kein Vorsatz vor, mithin auch kein Betrug.

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Wer auf schwachsinnige Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern antwortet, wird immer nur neue, ebenso schwachsinnige Antworten bekommen.

Selbst die Verbraucherzentralen empfehlen keine Brieffreundschaften mehr mit Nutzlosanbietern, deren Inkassobüros oder Anwälten:
ZDF.de - Teuer angeklickt: Abo-Abzocken 2009


			
				WISO schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat von Markus Saller/VZ Bayern :
> Aufgrund der Fruchtlosigkeit der Erwiderungsschreiben rät Markus Saller von der Verbraucherzentrale Bayern inzwischen nicht mehr dazu, Widerspruchsschreiben an die angegeben Adressen zu richten. Ist man sich sicher, dass der Anbieter nach oben genannter Masche vorgeht, sollte man alle Schreiben ignorieren.



Was wird passieren, wenn man nicht reagiert?

Im Schuppen von Bauer Tsi-Mu Err in der chinesischen Provinz Kanton wird ein Reissack umfallen.

Man wird weitere schwachsinnige Drohschreiben erhalten, meistens so zwischen 5 und 10 insgesamt, selten mehr, verteilt auf eine Zeit bis zu einem Jahr, selten länger.
Etwa nach diesem Schema: :scherzkeks:
Antispam e.V. - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Stories zum Schmunzeln


----------



## blowfish (9 März 2009)

*AW: software-ziehen.de , 99downloads.de*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Im Schuppen von Bauer Tsi-Mu Err in der chinesischen Provinz Kanton wird ein Reissack umfallen.
> 
> Man wird weitere schwachsinnige Drohschreiben erhalten, meistens so zwischen 5 und 10 insgesamt, selten mehr, verteilt auf eine Zeit bis zu einem Jahr, selten länger.



Was du in deiner Aufzählung vergessen hast ist,
 * Du *musst* dein Geld behalten!

Ist das nicht schlimm?


----------



## Nero (10 März 2009)

*slysoft.de*

Mehr möchte ich aus prozessualen Gründen nicht schreiben, aber jeder der in der Lage ist die Seite im Bereich "Impressum" zu sehen sollte sich wohl bei einer nic.de Abfrage Gedanken machen.

60 Euro aktuell verlangt! 


Mehr fürs erste nicht, ich denke die Site ist in 24h wieder off, weil so! offensichtlich alles ignoriert wird! 

Freu mich auf das Urteil!


----------



## Eniac (10 März 2009)

*AW: software-ziehen.de , 99downloads.de*

Weitere nutzlose Angebote hier:



> Search Results for 212.72.182.216 [reverse DNS - 216.182.72.212.reverse.cyberwebhosting.de]
> 
> 1.         Belleros.de
> 2.         Download-jetzt.org
> ...




Eniac


----------



## rambalamba (29 März 2009)

*AW: software-ziehen.de , 99downloads.de*



varuna schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Wenn Du noch minderjährig und noch dazu erst 13 bist, bist Du nicht geschäftsfähig! Im Normalfall können die Dir gar nichts. Die wolllen Dich nur einschüchtern... Was für [ edit] !



 Da muss ich dich korrigieren.
Mit 13 ist man beschränkt geschäftsfähig. Alle unter 7 zB und geistigbehindert sind geschäftsunfähig.


----------



## rambalamba (29 März 2009)

*AW: software-ziehen.de , 99downloads.de*



rambalamba schrieb:


> Da muss ich dich korrigieren.
> Mit 13 ist man beschränkt geschäftsfähig. Alle unter 7 zB und geistigbehindert sind geschäftsunfähig.


(Sorry, konnte Beitrag nicht editieren. )

Wollte mir gerade einen Film anschauen und da kam ein Pop-up mit der Meldung, dass ich updaten sollte, damit Divx schneller funzt. Hab angeklickt, weil ich wissen wollte, was dann passiert. Da kam ich auf 99downloads.de

Title der Seite lautet: DIVX powered by 99downloads. Divx aber ganz fett und groß. Die Seite sieht fast wie das orginal aus.


----------



## Slamke (29 März 2009)

*AW: software-ziehen.de , 99downloads.de*

Nabend allerseits!

So, nachdem die es wie auch immer geschafft haben dass ich mich da anmelde bekam ich na klar direkt Post via Email. Dass ich das nicht zahle ist schon mal klar. Aber jetzt mal eine kleine Frage am Rande: Ich habe da nicht meine richtigen Daten angegeben, die haben also nichts von mir. Allerdings verweisen die in einer Mail auf §263a StGB:


> (1) Wer in der Absicht, sich oder einem Dritten einen rechtswidrigen Vermögensvorteil zu verschaffen, das Vermögen eines anderen dadurch beschädigt, daß er das Ergebnis eines Datenverarbeitungsvorgangs durch unrichtige Gestaltung des Programms, *durch Verwendung unrichtiger oder unvollständiger Daten*, durch unbefugte Verwendung von Daten oder sonst durch unbefugte Einwirkung auf den Ablauf beeinflußt, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu fünf Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.



Wie ernst ist das zu nehmen? Ich hab eigentlich besseres zu tun als damit zu meinem Anwalt zu gehen...

Vielen Dank schonmal für die Hilfe!


----------



## Wembley (29 März 2009)

*AW: software-ziehen.de , 99downloads.de*

Allgemein gesehen gilt: Wer an ein kostenlosen Angebot glaubt, kann da nicht zum Betrüger werden. Und die machen es einem ja wirklich leicht, den Preis zu übersehen.

Bekanntes wirkungsloses Drohgeblubbere. Nicht mehr.


----------



## dvill (30 März 2009)

*AW: software-ziehen.de , 99downloads.de*

Die Hitliste des mahngedrohten Schwachsinns muss erweitert werden

"Als richtig empfunden": Deutschlands kurioseste Inkassobriefe: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Den Nichterhalt eines Finanzierungszuschusses für den Porsche des Drahtziehers als Betrug werten zu wollen, ist die Bezichtigung einer Straftat ohne Grund.

Es ist immerhin gut genug, um es der einziehenden Bank zu überlassen.


----------



## rooster61 (10 April 2009)

*99download*

Jetzt machen "Rechtsanwälte" schon den den "Sch..." selbst.

Zitat von whois.de

_[Denic-Daten entfernt. Bitte die Nutzungsbedingungen der Denic beachten. (bh)]_

Ich akzeptiere die Löschung, aber diese Daten sind für jedermann frei zugänglich.

Die Daten kann sich jeder selbst aneignen.

Habe nach dem divx player gegoogled.

Ich weiß es: die selbe [ edit]  wie opendownload winload etc.

Aber jetzt ist es ( laut klicktel eine existierende ) Anwaltskanzlei.


----------



## webwatcher (10 April 2009)

*AW: 99download*



rooster61 schrieb:


> _[Denic-Daten entfernt. Bitte die Nutzungsbedingungen der Denic beachten. (bh)]_
> 
> Ich akzeptiere die Löschung, aber diese Daten sind für jedermann frei zugänglich.



Das ist völlig wurscht. Die Bestimmungen der Denic  sind hier bindend.

Wer die Registrierungsdaten erfahren will, kann das hier tun
whois-Dienst: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## rooster61 (10 April 2009)

*AW: 99download*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Das ist völlig wurscht. Die Bestimmungen der Denic  sind hier bindend.
> 
> Wer die Registrierungsdaten erfahren will, kann das hier tun
> whois-Dienst: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


Noch mal SORRY.
Der Link geht ins LEERE und das www kennt keine 
Nutzungsbedingungen denic
Zumindest keine nachvollziehbaren
Und denic.de hat auch keine "Nutzungsbedingingen"


----------



## Heiko (10 April 2009)

*AW: 99download*

Hier:


			
				denic schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Sie weitere Informationen zum Inhaber dieser Domain sowie zu den besonderen Ansprechpartnern und den technischen Daten erhalten wollen, ist dies nur nach Anerkennung der folgenden Nutzungsbedingungen möglich:
> 
> Nutzungsbedingungen
> 
> ...


----------



## expensne (17 April 2009)

*99downloads*

Hallo,

ich habe mich gestern bei 99downloads registriert um den Divx Player zu downloaden (jetzt weiß ich das es Freeware is, und das man es auf der original Seite downloaden kann), zu diesem Zeitpunkt wusste ich das aber nicht und ich wurde auf 99downloads verwiesen - habe mich dort registriert, und heute bekam ich Email wo drinn steht:




> Da Sie nicht von Ihrem Widerrufsrecht Gebrauch gemacht haben, erlauben wir uns die
> Rechnungsstellung für die bereit gestellte und erbrachte Dienstleistung für die
> vereinbarte Vertragslaufzeit von 12 Monaten.





> Bitte überweisen Sie den Rechnungsbetrag von 60,00 Euro bis zum
> 24.04.2009 auf unsere nachstehend
> angegebene Bankverbindung.




Ich habe ein wenig gegoogelt und auch die Videos von Jens gehsehen, ich wollte sie jetzt eigendlich irgnorieren da bekam ich aber diese Mail:




> Im Rahmen der regulären Aussendung der Zahlungsaufforderung ist uns zur Kenntnis gelangt, das die von Ihnen eingegeben persönlichen Daten nicht korrekt sind.





> Eine Postzustellung haben wir aufgrund Ihrer falschen Angaben nicht erwirken können, weshalb Ihnen diese Aufforderung per Email zugeht. Da bis heute keine Korrektur dieser Angaben und auch keine Zahlung erfolgte, ist zu vermuten, dass bereits zum Zeitpunkt der Anmeldung die Absicht bestand, sich den Zugang zur kostenpflichtigen Dienstleistung zu verschaffen, ohne deren Entgelt bezahlen zu wollen. Diese Handlung ist, auch strafrechtlich relevant, sowohl im Hinblick auf einen sog. Eingehungsbetrug zu Lasten der Belleros Premium Media Limited als auch in Form der Fälschung beweiserheblicher Daten gem. § 269 Abs. 1, 2 StGB:
> 
> (Wer zur Täuschung im Rechtsverkehr beweiserhebliche Daten so speichert oder verändert, dass bei ihrer Wahrnehmung eine unechte oder verfälschte Urkunde vorliegen würde, oder derart gespeicherte oder veränderte Daten gebraucht, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu fünf Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft. Der Versuch ist strafbar(...))





Jetzt weiß ich nicht mehr was ich machen soll.
Dazu bin ich Minderjährig.

Bitte um hilfe, danke im Vorraus!


----------



## webwatcher (17 April 2009)

*AW: 99downloads*



expensne schrieb:


> Dazu bin ich Minderjährig.


auf jeden Fall Eltern informieren und  sie sich hier informieren lassen

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...tragsfallen-versteckte-kosten.html#post131430


> *Können sich Minderjährige für einen kostenpflichtigen Dienst anmelden?*
> 
> ....
> 
> Minderjährige zwischen 7 und 17 sind beschränkt geschäftsfähig. Sie können zwar im eigenen Namen Verträge abschließen. Die Wirksamkeit des Vertrags hängt aber von einer im Voraus oder im Nachhinein erteilten Zustimmung des Sorgeberechtigten ab. Grundsätzlich ist dabei eine allgemeine Einwilligung der Sorgeberechtigten in Verträge mit geringer Verpflichtung denkbar, z.B. der Kauf von Lebensmitteln, Spielsachen etc. mit dem Taschengeld. Bei Geschäften größeren Umfangs und insbesondere bei Verträgen mit dauerhafter Bindung wird eine solche Einwilligung allerdings regelmäßig fehlen. Wird die erforderliche Zustimmung ausdrücklich verweigert, ist der Vertrag endgültig unwirksam.


----------



## expensne (17 April 2009)

*AW: software-ziehen.de , 99downloads.de*

Sollte ich das *Widerrufsrecht *benutzen?


----------



## Captain Picard (17 April 2009)

*AW: software-ziehen.de , 99downloads.de*



expensne schrieb:


> Sollte ich das *Widerrufsrecht *benutzen?


Wieso  du? du hast geschrieben, dass du minderjährig bist, also sind deine Eltern  dafür zuständig. 
Laß sie das hier lesen:  
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## expensne (17 April 2009)

*AW: software-ziehen.de , 99downloads.de*

Danke für die Hilfe!
http://www.vz-bawue.de/mediabig/28052A.pdf


----------



## expensne (18 April 2009)

*AW: software-ziehen.de , 99downloads.de*



> Sehr geehrte/r 'HIER STEHT MEINE EMAIL' (obwohl ich einen Namen angegeben habe),
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht an den Kundensupport von 99Downloads.de - Ihrem Service für schnelle und sichere Downloads im Internet.
> 
> ...




Also meine Eltern haben ein Muster Formular von der Verbraucherzentrale das ich Minderjährig bin abgesendet via eMail. Nun habe ich das oben stehende erhalten. Was sollte man nun zun ? Abwarten, bis sie mit Gerichts Briefen kommen oder eine antwort geben?


----------



## dvill (18 April 2009)

*AW: software-ziehen.de , 99downloads.de*



expensne schrieb:


> Was sollte man nun zun ?


Sich einen schönen Samstag machen. Wer liest den Müll, der unaufgefordert das Mailkonto belästigt?


----------



## webwatcher (18 April 2009)

*AW: software-ziehen.de , 99downloads.de*



expensne schrieb:


> Abwarten, bis sie mit Gerichts Briefen kommen


Richtig, vor deiner Rente wird sich kaum etwas ereignen


----------



## Snak3 (30 April 2009)

*Problem mit : 99Downloads*

Hallo,


Ich habe ein Problem, und zwar habe ich mir vor einigen wochen auf der Offiziellen Divix Homepage den Player runtergeladen. Er ist ja eigentlich freeware. Nunja ich wurde dann nach 99Downloads weiter geführt. Dort musste ich mich registrieren. Ich dachte nur so "naja bestimmt wegen newsletter. gibste halt falsche daten an wie name andresse usw.." ich habe dort alles falsches angegeben. Ich er hielt nen Aktivierungslink und habe den Account aktiviert. Ich konnte dann auch direkt den Player downloaden. Nachdem ich das Gedownloadet hatte, dachte ich ich höre nie wieder was von denen. Aber falsch gedacht. Ich habe vor einigen tagen zufällig in mein Spam ordner rein geguckt und da habe ich ein Mahnbescheid erhalten. Ich habe ihr wiederufsrecht nicht genutzt, sowie falsche daten angegeben. Deshalb wollen sie wegen Betruges mich verklagen. Ich sollte schnellst möglichst die rechnung in höhe von 60 € bezahlen für 12 Monate. ich dachte ich träume denn, auf der Page wurde mit "kostenlosen Download" sowie kein Abo oder sonst etwas geworben. Jetzt weiß ich nicht was ich machen soll?
Habt ihr evlt. ne idee


----------



## Angsthase (30 April 2009)

*Anwaltlicher Mahnbescheid*

Hallo liebe User,

Ich habe mich vor einiger Zeit bei 99downloads ein Programm was scheinbar gratis ist gedownloaded, Und leider Gottes gab ich meine Falsche Addresse usw an. Ich bin Minderjährig, und wusste nicht das es was kosten wird. Jedoch kam dann eine Woche später die erste Mahnung

Nun nach vier weiteren E-Mails kam nun eine E-mail mit dem Namen "Anwaltliche Mahnung"

ich habe mir die PDF Datei angesehen, es ist von der Rechtsanwaltskanzlei [ edit] 

ich solle die 110, 29 Euro bezahlen, das wäre die letzte Chance

viele Sagen auf solch eine Mahnung soll man ankreuzen "wird bestritten" ich sehe aber nirgendswo Irgendwas zum Ankreuzen,

ist das eine ernste Mahnung? muss ich nun irgendwas tun oder weiterhin ruhe bewahren und nichts tun?

Vielen Dank im voraus,

mfg Angsthase


----------



## Unregistriert (30 April 2009)

*AW: Anwaltlicher Mahnbescheid*

Das ist ne ganz normale Mahnung.
Ob der Anwalt die schreibt oder irgendwer is ganz egal.

Nur einen Mahnbescheid musst du widersprechen und der kommt per Post als Einschreiben.
Nur ohne deine Adresse dürfte es ziemlich schwer für den (wahrscheinlich) 
nutzlosanbieter sein dir irgendwas außer Mahndrohmüll per mail zu schicken.


----------



## Unregistriert (30 April 2009)

*AW: Anwaltlicher Mahnbescheid*

vielen dank für die schnelle Antwort 

habe nur Angst, da ich bis zum 5.5. gezahlt haben "muss"

aber ich denke auch es ist wieder nur eine wirre Drohung die einen Zwingen soll die Summe zu bezahlen :/


----------



## KatzenHai (30 April 2009)

*AW: Anwaltlicher Mahnbescheid*



Snak3 schrieb:


> Ich habe vor einigen tagen zufällig in mein Spam ordner rein geguckt und da habe ich ein Mahnbescheid erhalten. (...) Jetzt weiß ich nicht was ich machen soll?


"Mahnbescheid" kommt der Post, nicht per Mail. Das ist also kein echter.

Ansonsten: s.u.



Angsthase schrieb:


> muss ich nun irgendwas tun oder weiterhin ruhe bewahren und nichts tun?


Beide:

Oben stehen allgemeine Links - und hier ist ein Thread mit ein paar Seiten Länge. Lest Euch da ein, und dann sind alle Antworten eigentlich klar.

Ruhig bleiben. Sieht viel Schlimmer aus, als es ist.


----------



## Angsthase (2 Mai 2009)

*AW: software-ziehen.de , 99downloads.de*

Jedoch würde mich intressieren, wenn ich jetzt meine Falschen Daten angegeben habe,  können die mir doch keinen Brief schicken, also müssen die ja eine E-mail schreiben, wenn jetzt dieses Gerichtliches Anschreiben per e-mail kommt, muss ich dann darauf eingehen? oder wirklich nur wenn per Post ein Brief kommt?

können sie ja dann wohl nicht ohne meine Adresse :/


----------



## webwatcher (2 Mai 2009)

*AW: software-ziehen.de , 99downloads.de*



Angsthase schrieb:


> Gerichtliches Anschreiben per e-mail kommt, muss ich dann darauf eingehen? oder wirklich nur wenn per Post ein Brief kommt?


Gerichtliche Mahnbescheide kommen grundsätzlich nur per Post ( Postzustellung, ähnlich wie Einschreiben )


----------



## rooster61 (3 Mai 2009)

*AW: Anwaltlicher Mahnbescheid*



Angsthase schrieb:


> Nun nach vier weiteren E-Mails kam nun eine E-mail mit dem Namen "Anwaltliche Mahnung"
> 
> ich habe mir die PDF Datei angesehen, es ist von der Rechtsanwaltskanzlei [ edit]



Anhänge können Viren etc. enthalten. Deshalb bleiben Anhänge von "Unbekannten" oder "Nutzlosanbietern" geschlossen.


----------



## webwatcher (5 Mai 2009)

*AW: software-ziehen.de , 99downloads.de*

Abzocke bei 99downloads.de - Technik - DerWesten


> Abzocke bei 99downloads.de
> Technik, 23.04.2009
> 
> Das Portal arbeitet mit Drohungen und Einschüchterung, um unberechtigte Geldforderungen durchzudrücken.
> ...


----------



## Antiscammer (5 Mai 2009)

*AW: software-ziehen.de , 99downloads.de*

Das lesen.

Die Videos von Katzenjens gucken.

Und Tee trinken.

Das reicht vollkommen. :sun:

Gemäß einschlägiger Rechtsprechung kommt bei Webseiten-Angeboten mit verschleierter Preisauszeichnung kein wirksamer Vertrag zustande.
Wer sich auf so einer Seite unter falschen Daten anmeldet, macht sich auch nicht strafbar, weil er nicht davon ausgehen musste, sich auf einer kostenpflichtigen Seite anzumelden. Daher liegt kein Vorsatz vor, mithin auch kein Betrug.
Daher gibt es auch solche immer wieder angedrohten "Anzeigen wegen Betrugs" nie. Uns ist nicht ein einziger solcher Fall bekanntgeworden.

Bei Minderjährigen empfehlen wir generell, die Eltern zu informieren und ihnen diese Webseiten zu zeigen.
Es ist keine Schande, auf solche Abzocker-Webseiten hereinzufallen. Das ist einem hanseatischen Bürgermeister auch schon passiert. Und der hat im übrigen auch  nicht bezahlt.

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Wer auf schwachsinnige Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern antwortet, wird immer nur neue, ebenso schwachsinnige Antworten bekommen.

Wer denn Ball flachhält, der kann in aller Regel sein Geld behalten. Das, was in den Mahnungen angedroht wird ("Mahnbescheid...Pfändung...Zwangsvollstreckung...Prozess...Schufa. .." etc.) wird mit 99,99999999999 % Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht wahrgemacht.

Was man über Inkassoschergen und ihre Drohungen wissen sollte:
Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## PanicMananic (6 Mai 2009)

*99downloads.de letzte aussergerichtliche Mahnung*

Moin, moin,

folgendes: Ich habe anfang de Jahres ein Freewareprogramm aus dem Internet runterladen wollen und bin dann auf die Seite von 99downloads.de gestoßen. In meiner Dummheit habe ich mich da registriert und nach 2 Monaten schneite dann die erste Mahnung in mein Emailpostfach rein.

Habe mich dann im internet schlau gemacht wo gemint wurde, dass man die Post von den Mahnungen einfach ignorieren soll und bis zu einem Mahnbescheid gar nichts tun soll.

Nun habe ich heute Nacht um 0.11 Uhr die "letzte aussergerichtliche Mahnung" bekommen. Ich solle doch den fälligen Betrag bis zum 20. Mai auf ihr Konto überweisen!

Nun stehe ich wieder vor der Frage, was ich tun soll. Einfach warten, bis die mir einen Mahnbescheid schicken? Und wenn das wirklich soweit kommt, was dann?

Ich habe das Schreiben mal hochgeladen könnt es euch hier bitte mal anschauen: http://scratch86.sc.funpic.de/Sonstiges/anwaltliche Mahnung.pdf

Danke und mfG


----------



## wahlhesse (6 Mai 2009)

*AW: software-ziehen.de , 99downloads.de*

Wie die erfolgreich einen Mahnbescheid an die von Dir angegebene Adresse schicken wollen ist mir ein Rätsel... :auslach:
Somit bleibt es bei umweltfreundlichen Emails, welche man getrost dahin packen kann, wo sie hingehören, nämlich in den SPAM.

Nun komm nicht mit der gespeicherten IP-Adresse an, auch das ist ein Märchen, wie die ganzen wirren Texte der Nutzlosanbieter im allgemeinen.
http://www.computerbetrug.de/abzocke-im-internet/drohung-mit-der-ip-adresse/
 Schau Dir die Infos aus dem Posting vor Deinem an oder scroll zum Anfang dieser Seite zurück und schau Dir die Links an.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## KatzenHai (6 Mai 2009)

*AW: 99downloads.de letzte aussergerichtliche Mahnung*



PanicMananic schrieb:


> Nun habe ich heute Nacht um 0.11 Uhr die "*letzte* aussergerichtliche Mahnung" bekommen.


Leider nicht, das versprechen die stets, und halten es nicht.

Da kommen noch mehr, aller-aller-aller...-letzte, leider ...


----------



## webwatcher (6 Mai 2009)

*AW: 99downloads.de letzte aussergerichtliche Mahnung*



KatzenHai schrieb:


> Da kommen noch mehr, aller-aller-aller...-letzte, leider ...



und so geht es weiter  :scherzkeks:
Stories zum Schmunzeln - Seite 42 - Antispam e.V.


----------



## bernhard (6 Mai 2009)

*AW: software-ziehen.de , 99downloads.de*

Was diese Banden so schreiben ist wirklich immer das Allerletzte ...


----------



## PanicMananic (6 Mai 2009)

*AW: software-ziehen.de , 99downloads.de*



wahlhesse schrieb:


> Wie die erfolgreich einen Mahnbescheid an die von Dir angegebene Adresse schicken wollen ist mir ein Rätsel...
> wahlhesse


Das geht :-D

Wieso ist das mit der IP-Geschichte Schwachsinn? Weil die Daten von Kunden (Mir bei der Telekom) nicht rausgegeben werden, wenn ich nicht gerade Terroranschläge plane?


----------



## webwatcher (6 Mai 2009)

*AW: software-ziehen.de , 99downloads.de*



PanicMananic schrieb:


> Wieso ist das mit der IP-Geschichte Schwachsinn?


Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Vor dem nächsten Posting

1. Gehirn einschalten
2. lesen 
3. nachdenken 
4. Posten am besten sein lassen


----------



## PanicMananic (6 Mai 2009)

*AW: software-ziehen.de , 99downloads.de*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de
> 
> Vor dem nächsten Posting
> 
> ...



Achso, Gehirn einschalten? Dann sage mir das doch mal jmd. 

Danke mein freundlicher Zeitgenosse.


----------



## KatzenHai (6 Mai 2009)

*AW: software-ziehen.de , 99downloads.de*



PanicMananic schrieb:


> Achso, Gehirn einschalten? Dann sage mir das doch mal jmd.
> 
> Danke mein freundlicher Zeitgenosse.


Das hat der Zeitgenosse gern getan.


----------



## Telo (14 Mai 2009)

*Bekomme Mahnung von Inkassobüro.....*

Seit ca. 2 Wochen habe ich in meinem Mail Ordner 2 Mail gefunden die mir Angst machen.....
Ich habe mir vor längerer Zeit auf der Seite 99downloads.de den KOSTENLOSEN Divx Player Runtergeladen und dann die Überrauschung ich muss zahlen habe aber unter Falscher Adresse und richtiger MAil geladen
Die erste mail wa eine Zahlungsaufvorderung von einem Inkassobüro Suchlze ( Anwaltskanzlei Schulze ) die mir vor 2 Tagen eine Mahnung schikten die mir jetzt schon mehr angst macht ( Ich bin erst 15 und habe das natürlich meinen Eltern gesagt) und ich nicht weiß was ich tun soll........ Hier mal die Mahnung die per Mail kam ::: 



> Sehr geehrte/r Herr/Frau……………,
> 
> in der vorbezeichneten Angelegenheit hat mich die Firma Belleros Premium Media Limited, vertreten durch Stephanie Schneider, Sperberhorst 6a, 22459 Hamburg, mit der Wahrnehmung ihrer rechtlichen Interessen beauftragt. Ordnungsgemäße Bevollmächtigung wird anwaltlich versichert. Nach unserem Informationsstand haben Sie ihre Rechnung vom 07.03.2009 mit der Rechnungsnummer 99D068179 für die Anmeldung vom 27.02.2009 um 18:47 Uhr mit der folgenden IP-Adresse 91.38.35.7 für die Bereitstellung von 99downloads.de bis zum heutigen Datum nicht beglichen.
> 
> ...



-------------------------------------------------


Die angegebene IP ist ebenfalls Flasch nur was tun nicht reagieren und was habt ihr für erfahrungen mit 99downloads.de


----------



## Antiscammer (14 Mai 2009)

*AW: software-ziehen.de , 99downloads.de*

Für "Angst" gibt es keinen Grund.

Alles, was man wissen muss, steht auch schon oben auf der Seite in den verlinkten Artikeln.

Gemäß einschlägiger Rechtsprechung kommt bei Webseiten-Angeboten mit verschleierter Preisauszeichnung kein wirksamer Vertrag zustande.

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Was man über Inkassoschergen und ihre Drohungen wissen sollte:
Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## dvill (25 Mai 2009)

*AW: software-ziehen.de , 99downloads.de*

Wie blöd ist das denn?

Eine Postzustellung haben wir aufgrund Ihrer falschen Angaben nicht erwirken können" - Google-Suche

Einfach von Klassikern der Einschüchterungsfallen abschreiben oder gleiche Autoren? Jedenfalls: Da wird sich doch hoffentlich niemand überrumpeln lassen.


----------



## CitLemBiK (1 Juni 2009)

*AW: software-ziehen.de , 99downloads.de*

Ich habe so ein e-mail erhalde von 99 downloads.

Meine adresse , name usw. stimmen nicht aber die haben meine ip adresse können die was machen.

Ich habe nur divx runtergeladen von dieser seite.

Können die mir gerichtliche mahnung schicken oder so.

Bitte lesen und antworten...





> [noparse]
> Sehr geehrte/r XXX XXX
> 
> vielen Dank für ihre Anmeldung (IP: XXX.XXX.XXX, Registrierungsdatum: XX.XX.2009)
> ...


----------



## webwatcher (1 Juni 2009)

*AW: software-ziehen.de , 99downloads.de*



CitLemBiK schrieb:


> aber die haben meine ip adresse können die was machen.


>  Drohung mit der  IP-Adresse: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de



CitLemBiK schrieb:


> Können die mir gerichtliche mahnung schicken oder so.


 Ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid von diesen Nutzlosen  ist weniger wahrscheinlich 
als vom Blitz getroffen zu werden. Ohne postalische Adresse geht es sowieso nicht. 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html

http://www.computerbetrug.de/news/n...-bekommen-was-sie-jetzt-wissen-sollten-081219


----------



## CitLemBiK (2 Juni 2009)

*AW: software-ziehen.de , 99downloads.de*

Vielen dank webwatcher für deine antworten wenigstens fühle ich mich jetzt good...


----------



## urgal (5 Juni 2009)

*frage zu 99downloads.de*

ich hab mich bei der oben genannten seite angemeldet und zwar mit falschen daten
heute hab ich allerdings einen brief von denen bekommen. wie ist das möglich wo die doch meine adresse gar nicht haben?


----------



## fn40 (5 Juni 2009)

Da gibts schon ein Thread dazu
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/56183-software-ziehen-de-99downloads-de-7.html

Theoretisch kann auf solchen Seiten jeder jeden anmelden.Wer es nun im Endeffekt war oder wo sie die Adresse herhaben ist nicht Dein Problem


----------



## CitLemBiK (17 Juni 2009)

*AW: software-ziehen.de , 99downloads.de*

Ich kriege immer noch jede woche e-mail von 99downloads...

Letzte mahnung...

BETREFF : Dringende Nachricht - Letzte Mahnung Kunde XXXXXXXXXXX - 99downloads.de



> Letzte Mahnung wegen Forderung aus Dienstleistungsvertrag
> 
> Nach Ablauf des .....2009 werden wir unsere Forderung .........
> an unseren Rechtsanwalt zur gerichtlichen Titulierung der Forderung übergeben.
> ...


 
Kann immer noch nichts passieren oder


----------



## webwatcher (17 Juni 2009)

*AW: software-ziehen.de , 99downloads.de*



CitLemBiK schrieb:


> Ich kriege immer noch jede woche e-mail von 99downloads...
> Letzte mahnung...
> BETREFF : Dringende Nachricht - Letzte Mahnung Kunde XXXXXXXXXXX - 99downloads.de
> Kann immer noch nichts passieren oder


noch mehr Müll, aber dafür gibt es Spamfilter 
Stories zum Schmunzeln - Antispam e.V.


----------



## Haludos (23 Juni 2009)

*99downloads.de Verrückt?*

[noparse]Hallo Community,

Ich habe mich am 21.06.09 bei 99downloads.de angemeldet. Man muss für diesen sch.... 60 euro zahlen und es geht 1 Jahr lang. Hab die AGB´s nicht durchgelesen, und das nich berücksichtigt. Hab am 22.06.09 eine weitere email oder sogar die erste bekommen in der folgendes steht:

Sehr geehrte/r ***********,

vielen Dank für ihre Anmeldung (IP: *************, Registrierungsdatum: 21.06.2009)
bei 99downloads.de - Das Serviceportal für schnelle Downloads.

Da Sie nicht von Ihrem Widerrufsrecht Gebrauch gemacht haben, erlauben wir uns die
Rechnungsstellung für die bereit gestellte und erbrachte Dienstleistung für die
vereinbarte Vertragslaufzeit von 12 Monaten. 


Teilnahme bei 99downloads.de - Das Serviceportal für schnelle Downloads für 12 Monate - 60,00 Euro

Gut das steht da. Ich habe leider bei 99downloads.de meinen namen und addresse angegeben nur so nebenbei. Gut also meine Anmeldung war am 21.06 und die email kam am 22.06 an und in dieser steht, nicht vom widerrufsrecht gebraucht gemacht... naja bin dann zu den AGB´s gegangen und hab folgendes gefunden:

*Widerrufsrecht*

Der *Teilnehmer* kann, sofern er Verbraucher im Sinne des § 13 BGB ist, die *Vertragserklärung* innerhalb von *2 Wochen* ohne Angabe von Gründen in Textform (z.B. Brief, Fax, EMail) *widerrufen*. Die Frist beginnt frühestens mit Erhalt dieser Belehrung. Zur Wahrung der Widerrufsfrist genügt die rechtzeitige Absendung des Widerrufs. Der Widerruf ist zu richten an die folgende Adresse, per E-Mail oder Fax:


Innerhalb von 2 wochen! Die verrückten schreiben das recht ist nach 1 Tag abgelaufen. habe jetzt folgendes hin geschrieben :

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

gemäß Ihrer AGB´s mache ich von meinem Widerrufsrecht Gebrauch und trete von unserem gemeinsamen Vertrag ohne Angaben von Gründen zurück. Da meine Anmeldung am 21.06.2009 erfolgt ist, ist es nach meiner Rechnung am 22.06.09 noch keine 2 Wochen her. So gesehen habe ich das Recht auf Widerrufung bis zum 05.07.09, laut Ihrer AGB´s, und mache Heute, am 23.06.09 von diesem, wie im ersten Satz geschrieben, Gebrauch. Meine Rechnungsnummer ist ******* die Kundennummer ist *******.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

********

so also erstmal bedanke ich mich fürs lesen, und es müsste doch eigentlich alles geklärt sein durch meinen Widerruf per EMAIL. Oder hab ich noch so lustige mails von denen zu befürchten. war das was ich getan habe gut? oder nicht so gut? hat es die lage verschlechtert? 

Naja

MfG und danke fürs lesen[/noparse]


----------



## xXLord (23 Juni 2009)

*AW: software-ziehen.de , 99downloads.de*

Hey , habe mich auch auf 99downloads angemeldet ... -.- ( mit richtigen daten )
natürlich ungewollt beim laden des divx players 

Nach einem Brief von Anwalt [ edit]  kam jetzt diese mail hier : 


Sehr geehrte/r Herr/Frau XXXXXXXX,

bekanntlich vertreten wir die Firma Belleros Premium Media Limited, Hamburg. Bedauerlicherweise haben Sie auf unsere bisherigen Kontaktaufnahmen nicht adäquat reagiert und keine Zahlungen geleistet. Noch immer besteht die Forderung aus Ihrer Anmeldung bei 99downloads.de

Sie zwingen uns damit, diese Forderung unter Aktenzeichen  [ edit]  für die Nutzung von 99downloads.de an unsere Prozessabteilung weiterzugeben. Dort wird das gerichtliche Verfahren gegen Sie vorbereitet, von dort aus würden auch die erforderlichen Maßnahmen zur Zwangsvollstreckung der Forderung im Falle der erfolgreichen Titulierung eingeleitet. Die dadurch entstehenden Mehrkosten gehen voll zu Ihren Lasten.

Unsere Prozessabteilung wird im Falle der erfolgreichen Titulierung der Forderung die Pfändung von Bankkonten sowie die Pfändung von Lohn und Gehalt bei Ihrem Arbeitgeber erwirken.

Nochmals weisen wir darauf hin, das unsere Mandantschaft nicht auf die Ihnen bekannte Forderung verzichtet und sich vorbehält, alle rechtlichen Möglichkeiten der Beitreibung dieser Forderung in Anspruch zu nehmen.

Um diese für beide Seiten unangenehme und insbesondere für Ihre Seite mit Kosten verbundene weitere Bearbeitung der Forderungssache zu vermeiden, geben wir Ihnen letztmalig die Möglichkeit, die Forderung in Höhe von

	 110,29 Euro,

bis spätestens 30.06.2009 auf unser Konto

	 Kontoverbindung:	Postbank AG
	 Konto Nr.:		[......]
	 BLZ:			20010020

	 Bei EU-Überweisungen:
	 Iban: [ edit]
	 Swift/Bic: [ edit]

unter Angabe des o.g. Aktenzeichens auszugleichen.

Sollten Sie den fälligen Betrag erst nach Fristablauf oder nur in angemessenen Raten bezahlen können, bitten wir uns dies entweder per Email oder schriftlich, gerne auch per Fax, mitzuteilen. Wir können Ihnen in ihrem eigenen Interesse nur dringend raten, sich umgehend mit uns in Verbindung zu setzen.

-------------------------------------------------

In der Anlage dieser Email finden Sie nochmals das vorgenannte Schreiben auf 
unserem Briefpapier. Die Datei im PDF-Format können Sie im Acrobat Reader öffnen.
Der Anhang ist virenfrei.

-------------------------------------------------

Für weitere Informationen lesen sie bitte auch unser Merkblatt für Schuldner unter: ht*p://www.schulze-inkasso.de/docs/informationsblatt.pdf
Sollten Sie den offenen Betrag bereits überwiesen haben, betrachten Sie dieses Schreiben bitte als gegenstandslos.

Für Rückfragen erreichen Sie unsere Inkassoabteilung unter +49 1805 4451791 - 1 oder per Fax unter der Rufnummer +49 1805 4451791 - 2 (0,14 € / Min. aus dem Festnetz; ggf. abweichende Preise aus Mobilfunknetzen, QuestNet)

-- 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen



[ edit]

[email protected]
ht*p://www.Schulze-Inkasso.de]
.....................................
[ edit]
[ Peutestraße 51-53 ]
[ 20539 Hamburg ]

Steuernummer: [ edit] 
Servicehotline: +49 1805 4451791 - 1*
Servicefax: +49 1805 4451791 - 2*

* (0,14 € / Min. aus dem Festnetz; ggf. abweichende Preise aus Mobilfunknetzen, QuestNet)

[ edit]


_____________________________________

Wie sollte ich im Moment handeln ? 
Irgendwelche Musterbriefe zurückschreiben oder weiter ignorieren ? 
mittlerweile bin ich leicht unsicher


----------



## Wembley (23 Juni 2009)

*AW: software-ziehen.de , 99downloads.de*

Lies bitte die Links ganz oben im Thread (blaue Schrift) durch, dann wirst du wissen, womit du es zu tun hast. Schau dir auch andere Einträge in diesem Thread an, die schlagen in dieselbe Kerbe. 

Kurz gesagt: Frei nach Hansi Lang (österreichischer Musiker): Keine Angst.

Zur Frage, ob oder wie reagieren (dieser Link steht auch ganz oben):
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## hansel76 (24 Juni 2009)

*AW: 99downloads.de*

hallo guten abend, ihr werdet es nicht glauben, habe windows 7rc installiert wollte aus diesen grund habe ich den adobe flashplyer runter laden wollen da ich durch netarena schon etwas schlauer war habe ich mir die seite genauer angesehen und drum gesehen das rechts am rand ein summe von 69€ stand. bin sofort von der seite gegangen. habe kein formular ausgefüllt also haben sie keine anschrift von mir. wieso sie meine e-mailadresse haben weiss ich nicht. jedenfall habe ich am samstag eine mail erhalten da ich nicht gekündigt hätte fordern sie die summe von 69€. 
am sonntagnachmittag schon eine zahlungs erinnerung da ich noch nicht bezahlt hätte. habe auch reagiert indem ich die zukünftigen mails von deren abs. blokiert habe. falls es euch interessiert es handelt sich um 99download.de


----------



## CitLemBiK (25 Juni 2009)

*AW: software-ziehen.de , 99downloads.de*



> täuschung über ihre identität, belleros premium media limited mahnabteilung
> 
> sehr geehrte --------------------
> 
> ...


 

*noch mehr müll oder brauche ich immer noch keine sorge machen???*


----------



## webwatcher (25 Juni 2009)

*AW: software-ziehen.de , 99downloads.de*



CitLemBiK schrieb:


> *noch mehr müll oder brauche ich immer noch keine sorge machen???*


Ob und wieviel Müll kommt, kann niemand vorhersagen. Das hängt von den Einstellungen
 der Mahnmüllmailroboter ab. 
Dafür gibt es Spamfilter und bzw grüne/blaue Tonnen für Mahnmüll auf Papier.

Wer echte Forderung hat und überzeugt ist, diese begünden zu können, mahnt 
nicht endlos.


----------



## CitLemBiK (10 Juli 2009)

*AW: software-ziehen.de , 99downloads.de*



> Sehr geehrte/r *XXXXXXXX
> *
> in der vorbezeichneten Angelegenheit hat mich die Firma Belleros Premium Media Limited, vertreten durch S. S., Sperberhorst 6a, 22459 Hamburg, mit der Wahrnehmung ihrer rechtlichen Interessen beauftragt. Ordnungsgemäße Bevollmächtigung wird anwaltlich versichert. Nach unserem Informationsstand haben Sie ihre Rechnung vom *XXXXXXXX*
> mit der Rechnungsnummer *XXXXXXXX*
> ...


 
Kann mir was passieren?

Ich habe auf jededn fall mit falsche daten angemeldet zu  99 downloads.


----------



## Nicko1998 (10 Juli 2009)

*AW: software-ziehen.de , 99downloads.de*



CitLemBiK schrieb:


> Kann mir was passieren?


Was soll denn passieren? Diese Mails des automatischen Anwalt-Beantworters" geistern zu Tausenden durchs Land.


----------



## hansel76 (10 Juli 2009)

*AW: software-ziehen.de , 99downloads.de*

hallo da bin ich mal wieder. zum thema 99 download.de kann ich sagen das ich bis jetzt noch keine weitere zahlungsaufvorderung bekommen habe. emails habe ich ja bekanntlich blokiert. ansonsten verhalte ich mich
genau so wie bei arena.tv. ich werde auf keinen fall mich mit denen in verbindung setzen und zahlen sowieso nicht erst wenn ich von einen deutschen gericht dazu verurteilt werde. bis dahin dauert es ja noch. eine frage hab ich denoch: können die eigentlich über meinen provider meine privatadresse bekommen. schüss dann bis später mal


----------



## Reducal (10 Juli 2009)

*AW: software-ziehen.de , 99downloads.de*



hansel76 schrieb:


> können die eigentlich über meinen provider meine privatadresse bekommen.


Gaanz theoretisch ja aber nur dann, wenn 


sie einen zivilrichterlichen Beschluss vorlegen
dein Provider die Verkehrsdaten der Sessionzuordnung überhaupt speichert
die Anmeldung nicht älter als 6 Monate ist

Also alles bedeutende Hürden, die bei solchen Massenphänomenen für den Anbieter eigentlich nicht umsetzbar sind, da 


verhältnismäßig zu teuer zum zu erwartenden Erfolg
zu hoher Aufwand
zu hohes Prozessausfallrisiko


----------



## webwatcher (10 Juli 2009)

*AW: software-ziehen.de , 99downloads.de*



hansel76 schrieb:


> : können die eigentlich über meinen provider meine privatadresse bekommen.


Hier ausführlich: 
Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: Dichtung und Wahrheit

In vier Jahren hat noch kein einziger Nutzloser bei hunderttausender Betroffener es durchgezogen. 
Ausgerechnet die werden nicht zum Sta laufen.


----------



## webwatcher (13 Juli 2009)

*AW: software-ziehen.de , 99downloads.de*

Mal wieder abzocken: 60 Euro für kostenlose Software » KieslichDaily


> Die Cybergangster sterben nicht aus und so gibt es immer wieder neue Abzockversuche im Internet – meist immer nach demselben Muster: Man versucht, Ihnen für teures Geld eigentlich kostenlose Software anzudrehen.
> 
> Zu dieser besonderen Spezies zählt auch die Seite* 99downloads.de*. Wie gleich mehrere Anwender dem Unternehmen OpSec mitteilten, wurden sie für das Downloaden von Freeware in ein kostenpflichtiges Abo gelockt. Dies veranlasste die Mitarbeiter von OpSec, dem Betreiber der Seite den *Negativ-Preis „Das Schwarze Schaf“ *für den Monat Juni zu verleihen.


----------



## passer (13 Juli 2009)

*AW: software-ziehen.de , 99downloads.de*

Ach ja die Firma scheint wohl auch gerichtliche Mahnbescheide zu versenden.
Widerspruch am Besten per Einschreiben Einwurf dann kommt er garantiert beim Mahngericht an und das Risiko einen Vollstreckungsbescheid zu erhalten ist 0.

quelle Katzenjens.


----------



## webwatcher (13 Juli 2009)

*AW: software-ziehen.de , 99downloads.de*



passer schrieb:


> Ach ja die Firma scheint wohl auch gerichtliche Mahnbescheide zu versenden.


Woher stammt diese Info?


----------



## passer (13 Juli 2009)

*AW: software-ziehen.de , 99downloads.de*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Woher stammt diese Info?



Katzenjens zu gerichtlichen Mahnbescheiden der Belleros Premium Media Ltd. (Video) | Abzocknews.de


----------



## webwatcher (13 Juli 2009)

*AW: software-ziehen.de , 99downloads.de*

Das ist bisher ein einziger bekanntgewordener Fall, der auch noch dumm gelaufen ist.


----------



## passer (13 Juli 2009)

*AW: software-ziehen.de , 99downloads.de*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Das ist bisher ein einziger bekanntgewordener Fall, der auch noch dumm gelaufen ist.



Naja die liebe gute Katja hat es ja auch gemacht.
Aber es ist wohl trotzdem wahrscheinlicher vom Blitz getroffen zu werden,als einen Mahnbescheid von den Abz.... zu erhalten.
Und wenn es doch kommen sollte-1,80€ für das Einwurfeinschreiben investieren.


----------



## webwatcher (13 Juli 2009)

*AW: software-ziehen.de , 99downloads.de*



passer schrieb:


> Naja die liebe gute Katja hat es ja auch gemacht.


Von dem angekündigten Mahnbescheidstsunami ist eine Handvoll zahlenmäßig nicht 
genauer genannter Bescheide übriggeblieben. 
Die Chance vom Blitz erschlagen zu werden ist bedeutend größer.

Es per Einschreiben zurückzuschicken ist  wegen der unsicheren postalischen Beförderung  zu empfehlen.


----------



## katzenjens (13 Juli 2009)

*AW: software-ziehen.de , 99downloads.de*

Da melde ich mich besser noch einmal direkt zu Wort. 
Meine Mahnbescheidsbilanz nach 2 Jahren im "User-Tröst-Geschäft":
5 x angeblicher Mahnbescheid von opendownload
Betroffene haben sich nie wieder gemeldet, daher unverifiziert.
1 x Mahnbescheid und Vollstreckungsbescheid verifiziert von Belleros.
Unzählige angebliche Mahnbescheide, welche sich später als Mahnung entpuppt haben
Und das bei knapp 2 Millionen Hits auf die Infovideos.

Daher ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit vom Blitz getroffen zu werden immer noch ungleich höher. Panik ist also fehl am Platze. Und wenn man tatsächlich so ein Teil nach Hause bekommt, widerspricht man ihm halt... und das nun am besten per Einschreiben. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass der Widerspruch in der Post verloren geht, ist zwar klein, aber dennoch möglich, wie man gesehen hat.

Mein Video zum Thema soll keinesfalls Panik erzeugen, sondern nur auf den unwahrscheinlichen Fall hinweisen, wie es *einem* (!) User widerfahren ist.

Und nochmal für alle die Info, ein ECHTER Mahnbescheid kommt IMMER von einem MAHNGERICHT und NIEMALS direkt vom Anbieter oder Inkasso. Viele verwechseln eine stinknormale Mahnung mit einem Mahnbescheid.

Hier nochmal alle Infos über den echten Mahnbescheid:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/28338-der-mahnbescheid.html#post264895

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## xXLord (13 Juli 2009)

*AW: software-ziehen.de , 99downloads.de*

Heute mal wieder eine Mail seitdem ich nich gezahlt habe :



> Sehr geehrte/r Herr/Frau XXXXXXXXXXXXXX,
> 
> im Rahmen der Inanspruchnahme von 99downloads.de unserer Mandantschaft konnten wir noch immer keinen Zahlungseingang verbuchen. Im Laufe des Mahnverfahrens haben wir versucht, Ihnen unter der angegeben Adresse ein fristbezogenes Schriftstück zukommen zu lassen.
> 
> ...




Also jetzt wirds wirklich komisch , weil der letzte brief kam ja auch an von denen ^^


----------



## xXLord (15 Juli 2009)

*AW: software-ziehen.de , 99downloads.de*

Heute wieder eine Mail :



> Sehr geehrte/r [.............],
> 
> bekanntlich vertreten wir die Firma Belleros Premium Media Limited, Hamburg. Bedauerlicherweise haben Sie zu unserer großen Verwunderung nicht auf unsere bisherigen Mahnungen und Kontaktaufnahmen adäquat reagiert und keine Zahlungen geleistet. Noch immer besteht die Forderung aus Ihrer Inanspruchnahme von 99downloads.de.
> 
> ...



Sollte ich was tun ? 
( ja ich habe links gelesen und frage trotzdem )

is ja jetzt "die letzte außergerichtliche mahnung"


----------



## Antiscammer (15 Juli 2009)

*AW: software-ziehen.de , 99downloads.de*



xXLord schrieb:


> Heute wieder eine Mail :
> Sollte ich was tun ?
> ( ja ich habe links gelesen und frage trotzdem )
> 
> is ja jetzt "die letzte außergerichtliche mahnung"



Dann kommt ja noch die allerletzte außergerichtliche, dann die allerallerletzte.

Danach vielleicht noch die vorgerichtliche, dann die letzte vorgerichtliche, dann die allerallerletzte.

Dann... :scherzkeks:
Antispam e.V. - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Stories zum Schmunzeln

So what? 
Who cares?


----------



## dvill (20 Juli 2009)

*AW: software-ziehen.de , 99downloads.de*

Betrug im Internet - Kölner bekommt Rechnung von 1970 - EXPRESS online - Köln


> Der Verbraucherzentrale sind Firmen wie 99Downloads wohl bekannt. Sie verschicken wahllos maschinell erstellte Rechnungen in der Hoffnung, dass ängstliche oder unbedarfte Empfänger sie bezahlen. Deshalb wurde die Firma schon auf die schwarze Liste gesetzt. „Nicht zahlen“, lautet die Empfehlung der Verbraucherschützer.


----------



## SirTycoon (31 Juli 2009)

*AW: software-ziehen.de , 99downloads.de*

Hallo, 
habe mir grad das Video von katzenjens angeschaut und sorry, durch meine IP-adresse haben die meinen Namen rausbekommen.  Nun habe ich sogar schon eine Vorladung von der Polizeidirektion vor Ort bekommen um Stellung zu nehmen.
Bin gestern aus allen Wolken gefallen als der Brief kam.

Nun zur Vorgeschichte, 
auch mein Sohn hat sich bei diesem Dienst angemeldet(mit komplett falschen Daten, aber richtiger E-mailadresse) wovon ich aber nichts wußte, er bekam auch immer E-mails von denen, die er auch alle brav beantwortet hat,  zum einen das er ein Kind ist, zum anderem das er wissen möchte wie man das kündigt, bin immer noch stinksauer darüber das er nicht eher etwas gesagt hat, weil ich ihm hundertmal gesagt habe, das er nichts übers I-net ausfüllen soll, und wenn er sich irgendwo anmeldet mich zu fragen hat, damit ich mir erstmal die AGB´s oder Nutzungsbedingungen durchlesen kann.
Zu dem Datum als er diesen angeblichen Vertrag abgeschlossen hat war er 
mal gerade 12.

Habe mir auf jeden Fall vorsorglich alle E-mails von denen sowie die die mein Sohn zurückgeschickt hat, ausgeduckt.

Wie soll ich mich jetzt verhalten, den Termin bei der Polizei wahrnehmen, zur Verbraucherzentrale damit pilgern, oder mir direkt einen Anwalt nehmen, der diesen Abzockern mal einen gepfefferten Brief schreibt?

MfG
SirTycoon


----------



## Captain Picard (31 Juli 2009)

*AW: software-ziehen.de , 99downloads.de*

Auf Grund  welchen  Vorwurfs eines   schweren Kapitalverbrechens hat denn die Staatsanwaltschaft 
beim Gericht die Herausgabe der IP-Zuordnung beim Provider  bewirken können  und besonders 
spannend dem Nutzlosbetreiber mitgeteilt?


----------



## wahlhesse (31 Juli 2009)

*AW: software-ziehen.de , 99downloads.de*

Hallo,

wegen eine Anmeldung bei Nutzlosanbietern bekommt man keine Vorladung bei der Polizei. Soweit schonmal klar? Vermutlich hat der Sprössling noch andere nicht ganz koschere Sachen gemacht, wo er sicherlich seine kompletten Daten angegeben hat. Vielleicht auch irgendetwas "offline", will sagen im realen Leben?

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Antiscammer (31 Juli 2009)

*AW: software-ziehen.de , 99downloads.de*

Einen Termin zur polizeilichen Vorladung sollte man natürlich wahrnehmen.
Solche "Verfahren" werden jedoch regelmäßig eingestellt.

Es ist das wahrscheinlichste, dass nicht über die IP-Adresse die Identität ermittelt wurde, sondern dass Dein Sohn mit der e-Mail-Adresse unvorsichtig im Internet "hausieren gegangen" ist, dass sie also im Internet bei einer google-Suche zusammen mit seinem Namen leicht auffindbar ist (soziale Netzwerke z.B.).
Ein Internetprovider darf eigentlich die Logdaten zu einer IP in so einem Fall nicht herausgeben. Das darf nur auf richterlichen Beschluß erfolgen, in schweren Strafverfahren (z.B. Landesverrat, Terrorismus, kriminelle Vereinigung, Kinderpornographie). Wenn es sich herausstellt, dass doch der Internetprovider Daten weitergegeben hat, sollte umgehend Beschwerde beim zuständigen Landesdatenschutzbeauftragten erfolgen.

Wenn man sich bei einer Webseite mit falschem Namen anmeldet, wo der Hinweis auf die Kostenpflicht nicht klar erkennbar war, dann macht man sich nicht wegen Betrugs strafbar. Mit 12 Jahren ist man noch nicht einmal strafmündig.
Derartige Anzeigen kommen seltenst vor, sind lächerlich und werden spätestens nach diesem Hinweis eingestellt.
Hier sollte ggf. mit einer Strafanzeige wegen Verleumdung gekontert werden.
Ggf. mal einen Anwalt fragen, ob nicht auch eine negative Feststellungsklage sinnvoll wäre (das "Unternehmen" sitzt in Hamburg).
Auch Schadenersatzansprüche gegen den Erziehungsberechtigten sind durch das "Unternehmen" regelmäßig in solchen Fällen nicht durchsetzbar.
Siehe dazu:
Urteil des AG München vom 18.2.09, AZ 262 C 18519/08, gegen den Betreiber einer Flirtseite


----------



## Nicko1998 (31 Juli 2009)

*AW: software-ziehen.de , 99downloads.de*

Den Termin bei unseren "Freunden und Helfern" würde ich auf jeden Fall wahrnehmen.

Ich gehe nicht davon aus, dass die Adressermittlung aufgrund der IP erfolgte; eher aufgrund der Mailaddy in Verbindung mit Google. Kannst ja mal nach der Mailaddy googeln - du wirst vielleicht überrascht sein...

Was das vorgeworfene "schwere Vergehen" anbelangt, würde ich mir da nicht die geringsten Sorgen machen.

Gerade erst hat ein Gericht einen Download-Fuzzy abgewatscht:
Opfer wehrte sich: Opendownload.de gibt auf: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## Teleton (31 Juli 2009)

*AW: software-ziehen.de , 99downloads.de*



> Einen Termin zur polizeilichen Vorladung sollte man natürlich wahrnehmen.


Das sehe ich völlig anders. Insbesondere wenn unklar ist worin der Vorwurf überhaupt bestehen soll ist Schweigen immer die erste Wahl. Durch vorzeitiges Plappern kann nichts gerettet aber viel versaut werden. Alles was man heute sagen kann, kann man auch nach einer Akteneinsicht noch sagen. Frag nen Anwalt was er für eine Akteneinsichtnahme mit kurzer Erörterung des Akteninhaltes haben will. 

Bist Du als Beschuldigter oder als Zeuge geladen? Sind in der Vorladung Einzelheiten z.B. §§ zum Vorwurf genannt?


----------



## indy (2 August 2009)

*AW: software-ziehen.de , 99downloads.de*

Irgendwie stimmt was nicht bei denen. Bei der Anmeldung einer Freundin stand nix von einem Abobetrag, dann war  - als ihr es aufgefallen ist durch eine Rechnung - auf einmal sowohl 99downloads.de down (sprich: nicht mehr erreichbar über ca 2 tage hinweg) als auch die website der muttergesellschaft. Und nun - wo sie wieder online sind - kann man sich auf einmal nur noch einloggen aber nicht mehr neu registrieren. Komisch komisch... ob da wohl jemand ärger mit der Justiz hat??? Sehr merkwürdig


----------



## Reducal (3 August 2009)

*AW: software-ziehen.de , 99downloads.de*



indy schrieb:


> Irgendwie stimmt was nicht bei denen.


Auch heute morgen gehen Neuanmeldungen noch nicht - hoffentlich bleibt das so noch lange! :-D


			
				99downl schrieb:
			
		

> *Derzeit ist eine Neuanmeldung aus technischen Gründen nicht möglich. *


----------



## hansel76 (4 August 2009)

*AW: software-ziehen.de , 99downloads.de*

hallo freunde, möchte euch einfach nur mitteilen das ich bis jetzt ruhe habe,
sowohl von 99download wie auch von netarena.tv. ausserdem habe ich mich 
wieder ein bischen schlau gemacht. wünsche euch weiter durchhaltevermögen,
bis bald mal wieder.


----------



## indy (5 August 2009)

*AW: software-ziehen.de , 99downloads.de*

Und rabatsch: Sowohl 99downloads.de als auch die Mutterfirma www.belleros.de sind schon wieder offline. Na, ob da jemand gerade kräftig versucht, das Wasser aus dem sinkenden Boot zu schippen? Ein Schelm, der böses denkt! :-D


----------



## hansel76 (5 August 2009)

*AW: software-ziehen.de , 99downloads.de*

hallo guten tag, ist ja schön zu wissen bei noch einer seite nicht nur vorsichtig
zu sein, sie grundsätzlich zu meiden danke


----------



## bernhard (6 August 2009)

*AW: software-ziehen.de , 99downloads.de*

Gibt es diese Firma irgendwo?

"Online Abrechnungen GmbH" - Google-Suche


----------



## Eniac (6 August 2009)

*AW: software-ziehen.de , 99downloads.de*

Im Handelsregister ist sie jedenfalls nicht zu finden.


Eniac


----------



## bernhard (6 August 2009)

*AW: software-ziehen.de , 99downloads.de*

Das war auch mein Problem. Immerhin hat eine Bank ein Konto zur Einsammlung von richtigem, realem Geld zur Verfügung gestellt.


----------



## Reducal (6 August 2009)

*AW: software-ziehen.de , 99downloads.de*



bernhard schrieb:


> Gibt es diese Firma irgendwo?
> 
> "Online Abrechnungen GmbH" - Google-Suche





Eniac schrieb:


> Im Handelsregister ist sie jedenfalls nicht zu finden.


Womöglich hatte da jmd. vergessen das notwendige "i. Gr." zu verarbeiten und das Konto läuft zwar auf diese Bezeichnung, ist aber ein personenbezogenes Geschäftskonto, bis das "i. Gr." infolge Eintragung beim AG vermerkt wäre.

Bei Belleros wundert mich aber gar nichts mehr, auch dass die weiterhin offline für Neuanmeldungen sind. Wer in einem leeren Büroraum residiert überlebt bekanntlich die Situation nicht. Und dass die StA Hamburg besonderes Interesse an dem Fall zeigt, ist auch längst kein Geheimnis mehr - Garant dafür, dass der Spuk vor bei sein könnte, ist das aber noch nicht.


----------



## Nicko1998 (6 August 2009)

*AW: software-ziehen.de , 99downloads.de*



Reducal schrieb:


> Wer in einem leeren Büroraum residiert überlebt bekanntlich die Situation nicht. Und dass die StA Hamburg besonderes Interesse an dem Fall zeigt, ist auch längst kein Geheimnis mehr


Wird auch langsam Zeit!


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (6 August 2009)

*AW: software-ziehen.de , 99downloads.de*



Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Wird auch langsam Zeit!


Wobei man ganz klar gespannt darauf sein kann, wie der Herr Anwalt in diesem Fall seinen Kopf aus der Schlinge ziehen wird. Das LG HH hats ihm wegen seiner gesperrten Konten ja schon mächtig besorgt, gaaanz anders als in vergleichbaren Fällen, z. B. denen aus Hessen/Bayern. Da will mMn jemand mit dem eisernen Besen kehren.


----------



## indy (7 August 2009)

*AW: software-ziehen.de , 99downloads.de*

Die werden immer absurder. Ich bin ja bei denen reingefallen weil ich mir den Adobe Reader downloaden wollte. Jetzt bekomm ich die "letzte Mahnung" mit folgender Zeile am Ende:


> Im Anhang finden Sie die Rechnung im PDF-Format auf unserem Briefpapier. Der Anhang
> ist virenfrei. Sie benötigen den Adobe Acrobat Reader, um sich die Rechnung anschauen
> zu können. Diesen können Sie hier downloaden:
> 
> http://www.adobe.com/de/products/acrobat/readstep2.html



Das ist echt für mich das Paradoxon des Tages!


----------



## Eniac (7 August 2009)

*AW: software-ziehen.de , 99downloads.de*



indy schrieb:


> Die werden immer absurder. Ich bin ja bei denen reingefallen weil ich mir den Adobe Reader downloaden wollte.



Reingefallen bist Du erst wenn Du gezahlt hast und so den Herrschaften ihren teuren Sportwagen finanzierst. Bisher wurdest Du nur sinnlos belästigt.



indy schrieb:


> Das ist echt für mich das Paradoxon des Tages!



ROFL! Das lässt für mich nur den Rückschluss zu, dass sich die seriösen Geschäftsleute ihrer eigenen Nutzlosigkeit sehr wohl bewusst sind.
Frag doch mal nach, warum die nicht auf ihr eigenes Angebot verlinken. Auf die Antwort, so denn eine kommen sollte, wäre ich echt gespannt.


Eniac


----------



## bernhard (7 August 2009)

*AW: software-ziehen.de , 99downloads.de*

Die hier sind sich der Qualität ihrer Tätigkeit sehr bewusst: law blog Archiv  Erpressung, bitte


----------



## Captain Picard (8 September 2009)

*AW: software-ziehen.de , 99downloads.de*

premiumpresse.de: Staatsanwaltschaft Hamburg befragt Belleros-Opfer


> Staatsanwaltschaft Hamburg befragt Belleros-Opfer
> 
> Katzhütte, 07.09.2009 23:14
> Die Staatsanwaltschaft Hamburg führt offensichtlich ein Ermittlungsverfahren gegen verantwortliche Personen im Zusammenhang Belleros/99downloads. Mehrere Opfer wurden angeschrieben und gebeten, einen beigefügten Fragebogen auszufüllen.
> ...


----------



## agony (8 September 2009)

*AW: software-ziehen.de , 99downloads.de*

*"Derzeit ist eine Neuanmeldung aus technischen Gründen nicht möglich. 
*Bestandskunden können sich <hier> in das Downloadportal einloggen."


----------



## Reducal (9 September 2009)

*AW: software-ziehen.de , 99downloads.de*

...das ist schon seit über einem Monat bekannt, was wohl an den Aktivitäten der Hamburger StA/Polizei liegen dürfte. :-p


----------



## dvill (10 September 2009)

*AW: software-ziehen.de , 99downloads.de*

Sachen gibt's: "Kulanz" bei den Nutzlosen.


----------



## hansel76 (15 September 2009)

*AW: software-ziehen.de , 99downloads.de*

hallo, da bin ich mal wieder.
habe heut eine e-mail von einen rechtsanwalt bekommen.die e-mail habe ich sofort gelöscht. war natürlich eine aufforderung zur zahlung von etwas über 70€ ich denke schon das ich richtig gehandelt habe denn ich bin mir keiner schuld bewusst.ausserdem denke ich eine mail kann mir jeder schreiben. das wollte ich euch unbedingt mitteilen.dann mal schüss


----------



## dvill (20 September 2009)

*AW: software-ziehen.de , 99downloads.de*

Mercedes-Benz W 124-Forum :: W124-OFF Topic :: Re: Ich bin auf die nicht reingefallen, ich wollte nur vor solch dubiosen Machenschaften warnen. owt


> Ordnungsgemäße Bevollmächtigung wird anwaltlich versichert. Der geltend gemachte Anspruch ergibt sich aus Ihrem Vertragsschluss über die Nutzung von 99downloads.de vom 21.06.2009. Diese Forderung wurde von der Belleros Premium Media Limited, , vertreten durch Stephanie Schneider, an meine Mandatin am 03.09.2009 zediert.



Das ging ja fix (handelsregister.de):


> Amtsgericht Hamburg Aktenzeichen: HRB 110893: 	Bekannt gemacht am: 15.09.2009 12:00 Uhr
> 
> Neueintragungen
> 
> ...


----------



## dvill (20 September 2009)

*AW: software-ziehen.de , 99downloads.de*

Total OffTopic: http://www.eintracht-lueneburg.de/KaderErste.htm

Ein Tor, wer Böses dabei denkt.


----------



## Keule84 (22 September 2009)

*Danke*

Ich bin einer von vielen die sich bei 99downloads registriert haben und somit in die falle getappt sind, da ich schon mehrere sachen darüber gesehen hab im TV blieb ich locker und reagierte nicht auf diese Drohungen. Jetzt kam eine Mail von einen Rechtsanwalt und das hat mich doch ein bisschen ins grübeln gebracht und ich hab mich hier auf der Seite schlaugemacht und ich muss euch sagen Danke, ihr habt mir die Angst davor genommen =)

Super Seite die ihr hier führt, speziellen dank an katzenjens seine beiträge bei youtube sind kurz und klar.

Danke euch mfg Keule84


----------



## hansel76 (10 Oktober 2009)

*AW: software-ziehen.de , 99downloads.de*

hallo nun bin ich mal wieder bei euch um zu berichten dass ich eine zahlungsaufforderung vom rechtsanwalt [ edit]  aus hamburg bekommen
habe die forderung beträgt inzwischen 93,79€. ausserdem droht man mir wörtlich:im falle einer nicht fristgerechten zahlung sind wir berechtigt, unverzüglichdas mahnverfahren gegen sie einzuleiten und weitere ermittlung
hinsichtlich ihrer identität einzuleiten. meine fage nun: wäre es richtig jetzt schon einspruch zu erheben oder das mahnverfahren abzuwarten.


----------



## webwatcher (10 Oktober 2009)

*AW: software-ziehen.de , 99downloads.de*

Was hat sich denn geändert, außer dass jetzt ein bezahlter Anwaltsschreiberling  
Drohmüllbriefe schreibt?


----------



## dvill (22 Oktober 2009)

*AW: software-ziehen.de , 99downloads.de*

Was haben ein Anwalt, ein Wolfskin und 99downloads.de gemeinsam?  Leben & Blog


			
				VOLKSBANK Osterburg-Lüchow-Dannenberg eG schrieb:
			
		

> Ihnen sei aber versichert, dass wir keine kriminellen Aktivitäten unterstützen und – sofern wir Kenntnis davon erlangen – diese unverzüglich unterbinden.


----------



## webwatcher (17 November 2009)

*AW: software-ziehen.de , 99downloads.de*

Mitteilung der StA. Hamburg an Opfer von www.99downloads.de - Antispam e.V.


			
				Weissbrot schrieb:
			
		

> Die öffentliche Bekanntmachung der Staataanwaltschaft Hamburg lief heute über die Ticker.
> 
> Die Staatsanwalt  Hamburg hat die Konten der *Belleros Premium Media Limited* beschlagnahmt und ein Rückgewinnungshilfeverfahren für Geschädigte von [WHOIS]99downloads.de[/WHOIS] eingeleitet.
> Die Veröffentlichung erfolgt im elektronischen Bundesanzeiger.


----------



## webwatcher (12 Dezember 2009)

*AW: software-ziehen.de , 99downloads.de*

Aufruf im Nachbarforum:
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=249750#post249750


> Wichtig & eilig! Abofallen-Opfer für Telefoninterview gesucht
> Die britische BBC sucht für ein kurzes Telefoninterview Leute, die in Abofallen gefangen wurden. Die Sache ist wichtig, da sich viele Abzocker hinter britischen Ltd. verstecken und dieser Beitrag helfen kann, den Sumpf auszutrocknen:


Weitere Infos bei antispam


----------



## Reducal (15 Juni 2010)

*AW: software-ziehen.de , 99downloads.de*

Guckst du jetzt Akte 2010, ein auf der Website nicht erwähntes Thema wird aufgegriffen - da gehts den Anwälten an den Kragen!

Akte


----------



## hansel76 (16 Juni 2010)

*AW: software-ziehen.de , 99downloads.de*

hallo, schönen abend allerseits. akte kuke ich regelmässig und es freut mich immer wieder aufs neue wenn man den abzockern auf die pelle rückt. finanziellen schaden habe ich dank eurer hielfe nicht gehabt ich hab einfach nichts bezahlt und höre schon lange nichts mehr von denen. ja dann mal weiter alles gute bis dann.


----------



## Nicko1998 (19 März 2012)

> Im Prozess um einen groß angelegten Internet-Betrug mit sogenannten Abofallen will das Landgericht Hamburg an diesem Mittwoch (9.30 Uhr) das Urteil verkünden.


Quelle: http://www.cio.de/news/wirtschaftsnachrichten/2308692/index.html


----------

